# Prayers for Shortdrift



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.


Bob


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Prayers sent for a safe recovery.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Hope he comes out of this soon, god bless.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure Praying for him...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for our friend “Shortdrift”…and a speedy recovery…God Bless


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I pray for a quick recovery. A true sportsman, always helpful to fellow OGF fishermen. 

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gIT IT DONE short drift!! prayers ON THE WAY


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

He's on my Prayer list.

Mike


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Praying for a speedy recovery. 

Kip


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Prayers for Shortdrift.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

on the way


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sending prayers for Shortdrift


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Prayers for Ron for sure, damnit. If you happen to be looking, Ron, know that everyone here is praying and pulling for you. I need to bring you some of my Grandaughters pumpkin rolls in November, just power thru this, Friend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Prayers and best of wishes for a good prognosis for you Ron! My most tenured acquaintance and friend on OGF. Met him mid 1980’s thru a work related contact. Hadn’t heard he was ill! Be strong buddy!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hoping for a quick recovery for you Ron


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy and full recovery Ron....get well soon!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Sent for you shortdrift.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Prayers to shortdrift. ✝


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prayers sent get well


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Get well soon Ron!!


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Speedy recovery Ron. Prayers going out now.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Get better Ron, hope you’re home soon.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Just saw this. Get better buddy.

Talked to Ron a week ago...called me trying to track down a canoe to borrow for his son. He was saying he was feeling more tired than normal. We didn't talk long as I was, at the time, in an ER in Puerto Rico, eventually diagnosed with pneumonia. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Praying for you Shortdrift!!
Get well soon.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

you've been prayed for!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ron, Hope you're improving in your fight with Covid/pneumonia. The OGF gang is pulling for you.. Get well soon so we can go chase some walleyes this fall ! Sending prayers your way. Mike


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We are all thinking and praying for a speedy recovery Ron. Hope you are back home soon.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not yet Ron... You still owe me a fishing lesson.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

sent. Shortdrift, hang in there, pretty soon be back out in the breeze on the waves.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Prayers offered up! For a speedy recovery, calming for the family. Again...confounding the doctors and NO after effects / long covid!

Back fishing soon!

I mean, why not pray for more then just back to normal?!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.
> 
> 
> Bob


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Just saw this. Get better buddy.
> 
> Talked to Ron a week ago...called me trying to track down a canoe to borrow for his son. He was saying he was feeling more tired than normal.* We didn't talk long as I was, at the time, in an ER in Puerto Rico, eventually diagnosed with pneumonia.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Prayers for you too "Lil" Rob.

Mike


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Prayers sent your way Ron. I have faith you'll pull through this.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> Prayers for you too "Lil" Rob.
> 
> Mike


Thanks...lasted about two weeks, but it's out of my system now.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Praying for GOD to bless you with a speedy recovery Short drift.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Prayer costs nothing but it's powerful,God Bless and get well.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Prayers for full uncomplicated speedy recovery


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Prayers sent.get well!


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.
> 
> 
> Bob


Praying for Shortdrift !


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Just saw this. Get better buddy.
> 
> Talked to Ron a week ago...called me trying to track down a canoe to borrow for his son. He was saying he was feeling more tired than normal. We didn't talk long as I was, at the time, in an ER in Puerto Rico, eventually diagnosed with pneumonia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I brought a kayak over for him and talked on the phone and he said he had a bad upper respiratory infection. It must have gotten worse. 

Ron,
we are all hoping you whoop this bout of sickness my friend!!!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Prayers and best wishes, Ron.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Praying for you Shorty.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Get well Ron.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

pullin' for you


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Prayers offered for Ron


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Get well soon Ron!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Get well soon Ron


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Prayer sent upward get well buddy


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

hang ln there sd..prayers up.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Ron. Prayers sent


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers Ron


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Prayers going up. Get well soon!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

he will be in my prays tonite


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Prayers for shortdrift


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Most happy to give prayers for Ron


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Prayers for Ron.

I got to meet him a couple months ago and swapped some old stories.

Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HAS ANYONE HEARD HOW HE IS DOING?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If ol man Biden can do it(twice!!), RONNIE CAN! Come on Ron, Get Better!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Saugeye Tom said:


> HAS ANYONE HEARD HOW HE IS DOING?


Talked to Ron yesterday. He is weak but in good spirits. He is on oxygen. He is thankful for all the prayers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thx. Hw


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Keep pulling Ron !! There are more big fish out there for you to catch. There are a whole bunch of guys praying for you...Mike


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Prayers to shortdrift......


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Prayers sent, you got this


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Just talked to Shortdrift. He will have his last dose of covid medicine tomorrow and hopes he will be released. He is still very weak. He wants to thank him everyone for their prayers and thoughts.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing he is in the clear and back to posting here, and fishing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

AmericanEagle said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery.





BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Prayers sent


prayers going uup for Shortdrift


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Get well soon, Shortdrift. There are plenty more fish for you to catch and many more lessons that you could teach us about fishing. Praying for you.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Get well soon shortdrift 🙏


----------



## Ty-Tara (Oct 26, 2014)

I to will be praying for a good recovery. Over the years I have always enjoyed reading his posts and some of the fishing knowledge he passed on to others. Get well soon Shortdrift.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayers sent...one of the most decent guys on here. 
See you on the water!


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.
> 
> 
> Bob


Prayers for shortdrift 🙏. I had same thing last September. 21 days in hospital with 17 of those in icu. Not an easy thing. Stay tough shortdrift. You can do it !!


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.
> 
> 
> Bob


Prayers


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Fishermen (and ladies) are overcomers! Still lots of GOOD fishing left for this SDrift fellow IMHO.

REMEMBER during recovery, the exercises, breathing treatments; MAKE SURE to do the ''full stringer lift'' hehe

STILL PRAYING, NO BANANA PEELS TO SLIP ON 
(a term I heard from a Dr. buddy)


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ron is too weak to stay at home rig&t now. They are looking for a rehab assisted living facility.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

HW-Pls post location(address) when you know it! Thx. You must be the gent Ron mentioned who helps him into a boat for fishing trips!? Thx to you for all your info and help!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

c. j. stone said:


> HW-Pls post location(address) when you know it! Thx. You must be the gent Ron mentioned who helps him into a boat for fishing trips!? Thx to you for all your info and help!


Yes and yes


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ron, I'm praying for your full recovery my friend. 

What's the latest word on how Ron is doing?


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers and heading Ron's way.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ruminator said:


> Ron, I'm praying for your full recovery my friend.
> 
> What's the latest word on how Ron is doing?


I just talked to Ron briefly. He has been moved to rehab facility near his home. Not sure when he moved or how long he will be there. He was fighting with maintenance to get his TV fixed so he can watch an outdoor channel. He sounded much stronger.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Speedy painfree recovery from that nasty Covid. Haven’t talked to him in a couple of years. But he is a good guy



Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is laid up in the hospital fighting pneumonia and covid. Please say a prayer for our buddy.
> 
> 
> Bob


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update, glad he’s doing better. I got Covid in January and got to come home in June. I still do therapy. They will help him get better so he can go home. Hopefully they will do some therapy and get him back at it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Thanks for the update, glad he’s doing better. I got Covid in January and got to come home in June. I still do therapy. They will help him get better so he can go home. Hopefully they will do some therapy and get him back at it.


You were hospitalized for 5 to 6 months with covid?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

quackpot said:


> Thanks for the update, glad he’s doing better. I got Covid in January and got to come home in June. I still do therapy. They will help him get better so he can go home. Hopefully they will do some therapy and get him back at it.


Wow!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> I just talked to Ron briefly. He has been moved to rehab facility near his home. Not sure when he moved or how long he will be there. He was fighting with maintenance to get his TV fixed so he can watch an outdoor channel. He sounded much stronger.


Good to hear. 

Do you know if he's ok enough for visitors? I haven't called him as I wasn't sure exactly how he was and didn't want to overwhelm him with another call from someone while in the hospital.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Lil' Rob said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Do you know if he's ok enough for visitors? I haven't called him as I wasn't sure exactly how he was and didn't want to overwhelm him with another call from someone while in the hospital.


Yeah I think he would like some company.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be back in town this weekend...will make some time for me and my son to drop in on him.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> You were hospitalized for 5 to 6 months with covid?


I have a friend who was hospitalized for 10 months (Jan-Oct 2021). He was unconscious 30 days. He got out of the hospital to go to a nursing home for an additional 4-5 months for him to gain enough strength back so he could go back home (Mar 2022). He wasn't improving as much as they had hoped so he came home with a walker this past spring where he's able to move around with a walker as needed and he is gaining some strength back.
It's odd how covid affects so many people so differently.
Others I have known only knew they had it because they tested positive for the anti-bodies.
Luckily for most it's like a cold.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lazy, not in the hospital the whole time. Started in local hospital in Marysville for a week. I got moved to Select hospital in Columbus because they put in a treak and feeding tube. Was on ventilator in both places. Once I got aware of my surroundings and a little better they moved me to a different floor for therapy because it was long enough that I wasn’t able to walk. Was learning to walk and get strength back and went to bed and woke up in OSU and they said I had Covid phenomena. Was there a week and was sent to a local nursing facility for the rest of my rehab. This post is not about me this is good thoughts for Ron. I was completely healthy before I got it. Prayers for Ron


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Prayers for continued recovery.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Lazy, not in the hospital the whole time. Started in local hospital in Marysville for a week. I got moved to Select hospital in Columbus because they put in a treak and feeding tube. Was on ventilator in both places. Once I got aware of my surroundings and a little better they moved me to a different floor for therapy because it was long enough that I wasn’t able to walk. Was learning to walk and get strength back and went to bed and woke up in OSU and they said I had Covid phenomena. Was there a week and was sent to a local nursing facility for the rest of my rehab. This post is not about me this is good thoughts for Ron. I was completely healthy before I got it. Prayers for Ron


Sounds like you and Ron have been through alot. Glad you're both doing alright.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shortdrift is starting rehab. He will need to use a walker until he builds up strength in his legs again. He is still very weak and tired.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shortdrift is starting rehab. He will need to use a walker until he builds up strength in his legs again. He is still very weak and tired.


Great to hear this. 
my take is he’s getting better- be it slowly- but getting better.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

That's good news. Slow and steady wins the race.

Kip


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Get better Shortdrift


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Just talked to Shortdrift, he is still weak and getting therapy. Still in rehab center. Pneumonia is a bitch.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Continued prayers for him...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Just talked to Shortdrift, he is still weak and getting therapy. Still in rehab center. Pneumonia is a bitch.


Tell me about it. My buddy thinks he caught Covid early on that led to pneumonia. Said he felt like he was drowning. Finally he told wife to drive him to the hospital. She thought it was no big deal. So, she's in the waiting room while they're checking him out. When the doctor came out to talk to her she asked, "Well, when can I take him home?" The doctor said, "When we release him! We're in the process of admitting him now. He has double pneumonia!" He told me that his chest x-ray's looked like his lungs were full of broken glass!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Covid related pneumonia is serious stuff and, assuming someone survives, the scarring on the lungs afterwards can make for a long recovery. I had viral pneumonia in my 20's and 40 years later the scarring still shows up on X-rays.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Any news on Shortdrift?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

jiggerman said:


> Any news on Shortdrift?


 It's been a month already. Just talked to him briefly today. He had to stop it was time for therapy. Still having breathing issues due to the pneumonia. Still in rehab and spirits are good. He's a fighter. Keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

He is keeping the blinds closed because he feels bad he can't enjoy fall fishing. He is looking forward to some spring smallmouth fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ron, if you are reading this thread, hang in there.

Its really good to hear that you are getting well. Albeit not as fast as you'd like. 
You have many friends here who are lifting you in prayer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Amen^^^


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Prayers continue


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Any more word on Ron? Is he home yet?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Kenlow1 said:


> Any more word on Ron? Is he home yet?


Not home yet. Might be moving to a different place where the food is better. Hope to visit in-person maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Bob, let us know.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Kenlow1 said:


> Thanks Bob, let us know.


Went down to the Avenue in Medina to visit with Ron today. He was is good spirits as he had a delicious lunch. We spent an hour shooting the breeze and catching up. He was interested in the walleye tournament brouhaha. He is planning on some spring fishing! 
He may be changing venues Sunday or Monday to hopefully speed up the healing process.
He sounded like the good old Ron much stronger. His legs need therapy to get stronger to walk again. 
He read some of your thoughts in this thread and is really appreciative of everyone. Thank you all.


----------

